# Review — Hawk Ghost Cam HD 16



## WookieBowcaster (Oct 11, 2015)

*Why do I keep buying Hawk stuff?*
I like the look and feel of the brand. I like the ideas behind their products.

But I have peak and valley experiences with nearly every Hawk product: High expectations followed by a product that tries so hard to be different — that it ultimately aggravates the consumer. Sometimes I think they’re trying to push the bleeding edge too much. 

Example: My Detective Ladder Stand — Great stand. But unlike every other stand I own — it uses metric bolts. A simple but valid aggravation.

The Hawk Ghost Cam — I was excited for this device and got a great sale price. I proceeded to setup the camera only to have my expectations dashed against the rocks. Turns out — I still have to go out a buy a micro SD card (before I can even test the camera.) 

And an even bigger kick to the gut — the app on my phone is merely for syncing. I can’t view photos and videos over the Bluetooth connection. Instead I have to retrieve the tiny card (and hope to have a reader that will fit it.) Or I have to connect by micro USB 2.0 — yet another purchase (if I can even find the right cable to work with my phone.) Another detail: the threaded mounting point is top/back of the camera — so I can’t use the same mounting system as I use on all of my other cameras (by various brands.)

Finally, I did setup the camera. However the camera makes a very noticeable clicking noise during test photos / setup. I’m assuming that this will be the same when capturing photos. Not ideal for wary deer. The camera is 16MP so I’m hopeful that at least the images will be high-quality. I’ll update the post after I let it soak in the woods for a bit.

*In short — 1 out of 5 stars:*


I didn't expect to the micro SD card format. This is an unanticipated additional purchase. 
Based on the descriptions of the camera, Bluetooth, and app — I thought I'd be able to review images (at a distance) via the app. As it turns out, I can only sync the camera settings.
To review the images I have to get a new card reader that accepts a micro SD card; or a compatible micro USB 2.0 cable (both of these items are unanticipated additional purchases.)
The camera makes a very audible clicking noise during test photos / setup.


----------

